# Happy Birthday Crissa!!!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey you are officially out of your teens :wahoo: 

:birthday: to you :birthday: to you :birthday: dear Crissa :birthday: to you :gift:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

:stars: :birthday: arty: :stars:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

:laugh: :balloons: I hope you have a happy day and do something really fun to celebrate! :cake:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday! :gift: :birthday: :wahoo: Hope you have a nice day


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! happy birthday!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wahoo: Happy Birthday to you.... :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :balloons: :bday: :dance: :stars: :cake: :cake: :gift:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Crissa!!! :birthday:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Crissa!!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!!! :stars: 

:wahoo: :birthday: :birthday: :cake: :wahoo:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:birthday: :balloons: :gift: arty: :bday: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CRISSA!!!!* :cake:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday sweetie!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Happy birthday Crissa!!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm a wee bit late but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :birthday: :birthday: arty: :stars: :balloons: :bday: :dance:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! I had a pretty okay birthday, slept in, etc, but the best present I got was when I went out to feed the animals, I decided to mess with my horse as it was a fairly nice day, and she was just acting amazing, so I did a no-no, I jumped on her bareback even though she's not technically broke  but she did GREAT! Even listened to me with just the halter on. I was so happy, it really meant alot to me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats awesome

sometimes you can jsut throw a saddle on them and they are great -- bareback isnt bad either. 

Some horses all they need is to trust you. If she trust you then "breaking" her will be easy 

my friend is going to do this for their mare. I will let you know how they go about it. I know since she is so friendly and trusting they dont plan on making a huge deal out of it. They expect her to take to the whole riding thing with no problem.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yay! That is always nice. Have you seen Clint Anderson's DVDs? I have the set, and it is really informative.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

HAPPY (belated) BIRTHDAY!!! :birthday: :balloons: :balloons: :birthday: :wahoo:


----------

